# Thai border crossing by land



## lcosini (Oct 20, 2017)

What’s the real deal on the new policy with border entry by land/sea (not air)? 
I was told we now can only get a 15 days stamp per entry TWICE a year and no more. 
And unlimited 30 days stay stamp by air. 
But I’ve heard that people still crossing by land are getting 30 days stay stamp! 
So what is true or is the whole thing a hoax to get people to purchase visas at their embassies?
Anyone crossed lately and gotten 30 days stay stamp?


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

My buddy only got the 15-day stamp by land.


----------

